# Impossible d'écouter Mint



## Mike_p687 (25 Juillet 2007)

Salut, aussi bien avec Safari qu'avec Firefox, lorsque je vais sur :

Le site de la radio Mint

Et que je veux écouter la radio en Live, ca ne fonctionne pas ! Et je ne vois rien qui me dise pourquoi...

Quelqu'un pourrait-t-il m'expliquer et m'aider SVP ?

Merci


----------



## lappartien (25 Juillet 2007)

url invalide, contacte la radio.


----------



## Mike_p687 (25 Juillet 2007)

Non je t'assure qu'on peut aller sur le site :

www.mint.fm  tu clicke en haut à droite sur écouter radio Mint en LIVE

une fenetre s'ouvre mais là on voit toute la fenetre et tout mais rien ne se joue


----------



## Mike_p687 (26 Juillet 2007)

Up ! Svp


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

ce que lappartien te dit ( et moi aussi apr&#232;s un test ) c'est que sur leur site

 c'est le lien de la radio en live sur Quicktime qui est invalide


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

par contre je trouve sans aucun probleme deux flux  differents  de 2 radios belges Mint mais au programme different , l'une RNB l'autre plus pop rock
  ( ouvrables dans itunes)

et il m' a fallu &#224; peine  20 secondes de recherche pour savoir lequel est le bon.

( tu ne t'es pas foul&#233
--------------
ouvres CE flux dans itunes
http://radio1.securebox.be:80/live

et ca devrait  etre ca
( comparer ce que tu entends avec le  titre indiqu&#233; en accueil du site mint , en haut &#224; droite)


----------



## Mike_p687 (26 Juillet 2007)

Oui Mint c Pop/Rock seulement dans iTunes impossible d'effectuer une recherche dans radio...

*Peut-&#234;tre pourrais-tu me dire o&#249; trouver le flux pour &#233;couter Mint (qui est effectivement une radio belge), celle qui est POP/ROCK pour l'&#233;couter sur par iTunes s'il te plait ?

*Merci


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2007)

M'enfin....  je te l'ai *d&#233;j&#224;* donn&#233; !

Dans le poste AU DESSUS !

tu le copies , tu ouvres itunes 
menu itunes/ avanc&#233;/ ouvrir le flux 

tu y colles le flux  tu valides

et voil&#224;
A toi mint . La preuve? capture ecran:
-------------------


----------



## islacoulxii (27 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> M'enfin....  je te l'ai *d&#233;j&#224;* donn&#233; !
> 
> Dans le poste AU DESSUS !
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Juillet 2007)

Ah merde LOL j'avais pas vu ! Merci beaucoup !

Mais y a moyen de le sauvegarder ou bien à chaque fois que je veux écouter Mint je dois rentrer l'URL pour avoir le flux ?

Merci encore


----------



## islacoulxii (27 Juillet 2007)

va jeter un oeil dans "ajout&#233; recement"


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Juillet 2007)

Oui OK merci dans le menu Pomme 

Merci de ton aide précieuse c'est super !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2007)

mais c'est archiv&#233; dans itunes !
tape mint dans le champ &#224; droite et tu tombes dessus
( ou sinon tu mets 4* et ce sera en haut de ta liste de biblio itunes)

dis faut LIRE l'aide des logiciels , ca sert...


----------



## gillesmillecam (5 Juillet 2008)

Le lien du flux est-il toujours valide car je n'y arrive pas ??

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

ben fais une recherche web , il a sans doute changé en un an !

tout passe rien ne dure


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Salut

je reviens sur le sujet.
moi aussi, j'aimerai bien écouter Mint avec iTunes mais je n'y arrive pas.

Le lien pour le streaming est http://stream.rtl.nl/mint
avec Quicktime, j'arrive à l'ouvrir mais pas avec iTunes. 

En fait, je voudrais l'ouvrir avec FStream, beaucoup plus pratique que iTunes pour l'écoute des  radios. Ce que iTunes sait lire en streaming, FStream le lit aussi.

Y-a-t-il une solution pour rendre le flux compatible car je ne vois pas où ça coince ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

c'est bizarre car quand j'integre ce flux là à itunes il est reconnu ( nom de la radio et tout)
mais zero son


----------

